# Quem vê até pensa.



## TheTruthWSYF

O que significa "Quem vê até pensa?"


----------



## patriota

Quem vê (o modo como você contou isso ou se comportou) até pensa (que o que você disse é verdade ou que você sempre se comporta assim). A frase quase sempre é usada em tom de brincadeira.

Por exemplo, se um jogador de hóquei no gelo ruim diz em voz alta que nem está com vontade de ir ao jogo, porque os jogadores da equipe rival são muito maus, um torcedor poderia dizer "quem vê até pensa (que você é bom!)". Outro exemplo, se um cachorro manso, que não morde ninguém, fica latindo sem parar ao ver um estranho, seu dono pode pensar "quem vê até pensa (que você é bravo mesmo!)". Ou ainda, se um homem conhecido por ser mulherengo faz um comentário conservador sobre relacionamentos, um amigo poderia dizer "quem vê até pensa (que você é um santo!)".


----------



## Lampiste

Hola:


Por si puede interesar a alguien, quiero añadir que en español no tenemos una frase hecha (fija) que se parezca a _*quem vê, até pensa*_ para estos casos. Algo hay en realidad, pero en nuestra frase sólo es fijo el comienzo (_Cualquiera que.._.); después hay que desarrollar la oración haciendo referencia a cada caso en particular.

Aprovechándome  de los ejemplos que ha puesto *Patriota*, escribo lo que nosotros diríamos, por el mismo orden:

_Cualquiera que te oiga pensará que eres un gran jugador._
_Cualquiera que oiga a este perro pensará que es muy fiero._
_Cualquiera que te oiga, pensará que eres un santo._

Hay algunas variantes cambiando los tiempos de los verbos: _Cualquiera que te oyese, pensaría..._

En definitiva, se trata de esos casos en los que _las apariencias engañan _(As aparências enganam)_ . _Y esa sí es una frase hecha -en español- muy utilizada.

Saludos.


----------



## leandromeneghin

Olá!
Essa expressão é usada pelo locutor que expressa a não crença de um fato, isto é, não acredita que o que se comenta seja verdade.  

Exemplos:
- O Roberto me prometeu que irá começar a acordar mais cedo.
- Quem vê (até) pensa.

Equivalente em outras línguas:
Espanhol: Cuando las rañas creen pelos.
Inglês: Pigs might fly.

Em português, também, tem estas expressões equivalentes:

-Até parece!
-Só acredito vendo.
-Ah tá, sei!


----------



## jmlavoier

Essa frase para geralmente é falada incompleta em tom irônico.

Se um rapaz que nunca gostou de musica clássica, fala para uma mulher que adora para impressioná-la. E seu amigo observando, poderia falar brincando com ele depois: - Quem vê você falando e não te conhece até pensa que você gosta música clássica.

Então, é comum você ouvir isso de maneira reduzida: - Quem vê até pensa, ou somente - Quem vê pensa.


----------



## Carfer

A expressão usa-se também em Portugal, mas não dessa forma amputada, acrescentamos sempre o que a pessoa irá pensar: '_Quem (te) vir/quem (te) ouça/etc./ até vai pensar que...'. _O pronome pessoal da segunda pessoa pode, naturalmente, ser substituído pelo da pessoa que corresponder, está apenas a título de exemplo e porque a ocorrência na segunda é, talvez, a situação mais frequente


----------



## zema

Un dicho o refrán con significado relacionado, que aunque creo que no es tan común se entiende fácilmente:
_Quien no te conoce que te compre 
Quien no lo conoce que lo compre_


----------



## gato radioso

Quien te ha visto y quién te ve (embora aquí faz-se mais énfase na contradição entre o que uma pessoa foi/fez no passado e o que agora é/faz)
Cualquiera que te oiga....


----------



## patriota

gato radioso said:


> Quien te ha visto y quién te ve


_Quem te viu, quem te vê. _


----------



## gato radioso

Jaja, cuando menos te lo esperas te encuentras el equivalente perfecto.



patriota said:


> _Quem te viu, quem te vê. _


----------



## englishmania

Quem vir até pensa...

Quem te viu e quem te vê.


----------



## Carfer

Em todo o caso, não são expressões equivalentes. Como o gato radioso aponta, '_Quien te ha visto y quién te ve_'  é sobre uma transformação/mudança, tal como '_Quem te viu e quem te vê_'. Já '_Quem (te) vir/ouvir/etc./ até pensa_' é sobre uma ilusão.


----------



## Guigo

"Hoje o samba saiu procurando você
Quem te viu, quem te vê
Quem não a conhece não pode mais ver pra crer
Quem jamais a esquece não pode reconhecer"

_Quem te viu, quem te vê (Chico Buarque)_

A letra completa aqui, que descreve, o que foi colocado por @Carfer.
quem te viu quem te vê - Google Search


----------



## englishmania

Carfer said:


> Em todo o caso, não são expressões equivalentes. Como o gato radioso aponta, '_Quien te ha visto y quién te ve_'  é sobre uma transformação/mudança, tal como '_Quem te viu e quem te vê_'. Já '_Quem (te) vir/ouvir/etc./ até pensa_' é sobre uma ilusão.



 Exato, não são equivalentes.

Apenas respondi a duas perguntas no meu _post_, o que pode gerar confusão.


----------

